# 2016 Power Wagon help!



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

So to start off I know they don't recommend installing a plow on the truck because...

1. It's too high (1.5" over stock is way too much for the plow to be adjusted)
2. The winch could possibly interfere with the bracket without additional lengthened bolts or modified plow frame work (Western mainly) from what I can tell Fisher minute Mount 2 doesn't mount internally on the frame where the winch is but it does share the mounting hardware and location nor does BOSS' system. Meyer's is still up in the air.
3. Prior to 2016 models the wiring on the truck side wasn't offered by RAM, however somewhere along the way during the model year RAM by choice or accident started using harness' that have the appropriate leads under the PDC like every other HD truck they make and now it seems standard on the 2017's
4. Spring rates are softer than standard trucks but still should be able to handle the weight

Ok so now that I got that disclaimer crap listed here's my question

Has anyone or can anyone give me advice help make any of the companies harness' work as a stand alone system?
I want to bypass the major issue regarding the lighting that my truck has because I have the Projector style lights and I do not have the damn wires that the rest of the RAM's have under my PDC box. IF I had the crappy quad lights all I would have to do would be purchase a T plug to attach to the rear of the high and low beams and that's that but all my bulbs plug in internally then exit the housing as a single plug. The way they have it setup I can't even tap my parking lights from there.

So what I'm looking for help with is can this system be installed to run to a switch panel inside the cab to operate the plow mounted lights high/low beams. Basically modify the harness on the truck side of the quick disconnect plug the companies provide to run to a location powered from the ignition and tied to a toggle/rocker switch?

What I hope to accomplish is make a switch to mount my plow headlight controls to and tap my parking lights to the trailer lights to function off the factory setup.
I'm already mounting my Locker Bypass up on the dash so I can just incorporate the additional switches on a panel.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yes you can. Old school way was just a simple toggle switch for hi/low beams on Plow. But what plow are we talking about?


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

Western1 said:


> Yes you can. Old school way was just a simple toggle switch for hi/low beams on Plow. But what plow are we talking about?


Fisher would be my first choice (extreme V 8.6') but my only reservation is I've never ran a V plow and I've heard they are finicky with angle changes ie. height of the vehicle. My truck sits pretty high.

Western would be a Pro plus 8.6'


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

New or used?


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

Western1 said:


> New or used?


New


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

There is a way to do it. Guess let us know what you get


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

We found the correct harness for the projector lights today thanks to another guy on here and I went and mocked up the mounting brackets to the truck and confirmed that the fisher setup will not interfere with the with the winch etc. however there may possibly be a clearance issue with the electronics sway bar motor. But it looks like I can flip the bracket if that is the case.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

http://www.storksplows.com/69804-we...solation-module-truck-side-light-harness.html
Projector headlight harness


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I can't believe it took so long for you to get this resolved. Everything was plug and play with little fuss. Still haven't made a bracket for the winch install but no big deal. When you PM me I was plowing BTW. I figured your people would of figured this out way easier and quicker than they did.

Why Fisher? V blades have their place but the Western Wideout has options I wouldn't live without. The biggest is the center pivit point to where the plow will contour to the ground below. A definite plus for sidewalks, where you can run two wheels on the road and two on the sidewalk and get perfect results every time.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> I can't believe it took so long for you to get this resolved. Everything was plug and play with little fuss. Still haven't made a bracket for the winch install but no big deal. When you PM me I was plowing BTW. I figured your people would of figured this out way easier and quicker than they did.
> 
> Why Fisher? V blades have their place but the Western Wideout has options I wouldn't live without. The biggest is the center pivit point to where the plow will contour to the ground below. A definite plus for sidewalks, where you can run two wheels on the road and two on the sidewalk and get perfect results every time.


Yeah the parts/service guys here suck, if it wasn't for another member I still wouldn't have any information. Western doesn't have the mount for RAM trucks they said they backordered and unavailable for a few weeks 3-4. They're the same company and the bracket to mount to the truck I mocked it up and it's less problematic with the winch.

As to why a Vplow because I'm getting it for less than the HD2. I am only doing my driveway and my grandmothers place for now so I don't need the commercial type plows like a wideout. Although it would be nice it's significantly more than what I want to pay right now.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

My worry is the lack of skill in finding the correct mounts and lighting kits will be directly proportional to the quality of the install and possible warrante work needed.

I would definitely shop around more before pulling the trigger.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

DAFFMOBILEWASH said:


> My worry is the lack of skill in finding the correct mounts and lighting kits will be directly proportional to the quality of the install and possible warrante work needed.
> 
> I would definitely shop around more before pulling the trigger.


I've got the mounts now and lighting kit. None of the companies will warranty any of it because it's a power wagon and they don't recommend a plow on the truck.

So are you saying to go with a fixed blade over the V for less maintenance issues down the road?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a Fisher 8.5' SS Extreme V and will never buy another straight blade again. There's so many things I do with the v-plow that saves me so much time over my straight blade. It's been rock solid. 

Good luck, NYH1.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

NYH1 said:


> I have a Fisher 8.5' SS Extreme V and will never buy another straight blade again. There's so many things I do with the v-plow that saves me so much time over my straight blade. It's been rock solid.
> 
> Good luck, NYH1.


Thanks man, I picked up all the hardware and wiring today. Get to install that hopefully really soon. Have to run my locker bypass and change the oil tomorrow then notch out the passenger side rear plate to accommodate the smartbar isolator support. Once that's done I can powdercoat it and install everything else.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

NYH1 said:


> I have a Fisher 8.5' SS Extreme V and will never buy another straight blade again. There's so many things I do with the v-plow that saves me so much time over my straight blade. It's been rock solid.
> 
> Good luck, NYH1.


He's doing two driveways.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Powerwagonplow said:


> Yeah the parts/service guys here suck, if it wasn't for another member I still wouldn't have any information. Western doesn't have the mount for RAM trucks they said they backordered and unavailable for a few weeks 3-4. They're the same company and the bracket to mount to the truck I mocked it up and it's less problematic with the winch.
> 
> As to why a Vplow because I'm getting it for less than the HD2. I am only doing my driveway and my grandmothers place for now so I don't need the commercial type plows like a wideout. Although it would be nice it's significantly more than what I want to pay right now.


A V blade is also "a commercial type plow". And for two drivways, why bother with a V blade? Get a small, 8' or 8-1/2' straight blade and call it a day. And the reason most plows aren't recommended for a Power Wagon is because they only have a GVWR or 8,500lbs.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

JustJeff said:


> A V blade is also "a commercial type plow". And for two drivways, why bother with a V blade? Get a small, 8' or 8-1/2' straight blade and call it a day. And the reason most plows aren't recommended for a Power Wagon is because they only have a GVWR or 8,500lbs.


Two driveways ones almost 1/4 long the other is 350' one lane wide, opens up to a 60 x 40 parking area and an additional 30 x 30 parking area. Plus I paid less for the V than I would have a straight blade.

Who knows what I'll be doing next year. May open up my personal stuff to some accounts


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Is the V blade used? If so, there's no way that it's cheaper than a straight blade. And those two drives alone don't warrant a V blade (to me). And I'm a V blade owner and advocate.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

Brand new. We pulled it out of the crates today. So I could get the harness to wire it up. 
I got a deal on it, I originally wanted a Pro plus but there’s a shortage of mounts for the RAM trucks. (I called multiple dealers) or the HD2. The best price I was quoted was 250 more than I paid for the V on the HD2 plus I would have had to go to Canada to get it so I walked out with the V from my local dealer


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You realize that the mount for a straight blade is the same as a mount for a V blade, right? So, there's a shortage for all Western mounts for Rams? Sounds like BS to me.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

If they didn’t have the bracket they lost a sale. That’s why I went fisher instead of western. 

Last I checked westerns mount and fishers don’t interchange


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You are correct. Fishers and Western's aren't interchangeable. But I find it hard to believe that a dealer can't get a mount for a Ram. If so, I'd look for a different Western dealer. Because you will be spending more than you need to for two driveways, and a straight blade is always cheaper than a V.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

I hear what your saying but 5 western dealers and the earliest I could get the mount was 4 weeks. They lost a customer because of it. Now I know Douglas dynamics owns both but the lack of availability pushed me off of western. 
Straight blade should have been cheaper but my OTD cost was less than all the places I tried previously. I figured with the exchange rate I could have made out in Canada. But I was wrong this time


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, regardless, I wish you the best. And honestly, I'd take a V over anything else. I just didn't want to see somebody wasting their money (how I perceived it) than they have to for a specific situation.


----------



## Powerwagonplow (Jan 16, 2018)

JustJeff said:


> Well, regardless, I wish you the best. And honestly, I'd take a V over anything else. I just didn't want to see somebody wasting their money (how I perceived it) than they have to for a specific situation.


It's all good man. Who knows if the Govt. can't get their **** together I may end up parting ways with them and doing this full time. Right now it's a necessary evil. After the last storm I was laid up for 3 days due to preexisting injuries that flared from tossing a snowblower around all day. Can't have that so a plow was the cheapest option. Either that or buy a UTV and a plow and end up spending a lot more.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> He's doing two driveways.


Yep.

NYH1.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> A V blade is also "a commercial type plow". And for two drivways, why bother with a V blade? Get a small, 8' or 8-1/2' straight blade and call it a day. And the reason most plows aren't recommended for a Power Wagon is because they only have a GVWR or 8,500lbs.


Lol...wasn't that long ago and all 2500/250s were rated at 8,500# or less.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

True.


----------

